# Pekiti Tersia in OC?



## OCman44 (Jul 17, 2009)

Was curious if anyone knows if there's any trainers/schools that teach Pekiti Tersia in the Orange County, California area?  

I know there's a few places that teach Kali Escrima but curious if anyone knows of any PTK schools/teachers in my area?

Any helps appreciated


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you tried at www.pt-go.com yet? There's also the PTI org.


----------



## OCman44 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, thank you for this link.  I appreciate it


----------



## rooke (Aug 25, 2009)

Meynard Ancheta teaches Pekiti Tersia in Long Beach. Not the OC, but right on the border, and just 5 minutes away from the 405 fwy. If you see him on pt-go.com, definitely check him out. He's very good, a great teacher, and a great fighter. He's fought in numerous BJJ competitions and Dog Brother matches as well, so he knows what works.

Rooke


----------



## OCman44 (Aug 26, 2009)

I've "heard" the same thing from people. He's a great teacher, great fighter, however, my own personal experience with him has been not so good. He was extremely rude, was very unhelpful and left a sour taste in my mouth about him. Im more then willing to give him another shot and train with him but coming from a "newcomer" perspective, I thought he'd be willing to help but it seemed his attitude was "up and beyond" newcomers and didnt want to invest any time in helping someone getting into PTK.

In all honesty, I almost found myself wanting to send a complaint to the pt-go guys and the head guys about him not being helpful what so ever. But, I guess I should give him another shot. We'll see.  I'd really really like to get into PTK but with him being the only trainer in my area and already have a sour feeling about him... I just dont know


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know the area at all unfortunately.  None of these are PTK but just throwing them out as ideas.   

If Silat interests you, Cliff Stewart's school is out your way in (I think) Santa Monica.  There is also the Inosanto Academy.  A couple of folks on FMAtalk have mentioned that IMB (Int'l Martial Arts and Boxing Academy) in Torrance has a rigorous Doce Pares in Torrance.

Hope you find a new training home soon!


----------



## rooke (Aug 27, 2009)

OCMan,

I don't know who you are, but that is in very much STARK contrast to what I've seen of Meynard. He's been more than helpful with a bunch of new folks and has gone out of his way to ensure advanced and new people get good information.

I only remember one person (when I was there) that was treated rather shortly, and he had brought it upon himself. 

I'm not saying you did, or that you were that person. But given my very positive experiences there, and from what I've seen, I'm very shocked. I would always recommend him as being a great fighter, and an even better teacher. 

Rooke


----------



## OCman44 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Rooke, bud, check your Inbox.  Sent you something.


----------

